# 6pm-9pm Block



## Dankcook (May 13, 2017)

What should I expect with a 6pm-9pm block? I'm in Nashville, TN. Am I going to regret this? I did a 9:30am-12:30pm block earlier today and it wasn't bad.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hopefully it's same day orders and not re deliveries


----------



## NBR (Oct 17, 2015)

As far as I know, most are redeliveries...


----------



## Dankcook (May 13, 2017)

Guess I'll give it a whirl and decide from there. just jumped at the opportunity due to the discussions of how little people are able to get blocks.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Dankcook said:


> Guess I'll give it a whirl and decide from there. just jumped at the opportunity due to the discussions of how little people are able to get blocks.


Remember to call support if you go passed 9pm ... Even by a minute.


----------



## Dankcook (May 13, 2017)

Luckily only 4 packages. About 25 miles out. Shouldn't be bad.


----------



## pepe_inaki (Jul 5, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> Remember to call support if you go passed 9pm ... Even by a minute.


Why?? Today my block ended at 10 pm, bit I deliver one package at 10:05 pm( one hour delivery, the deadline is about 10:15) , two blocks away from my house.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Dankcook said:


> Luckily only 4 packages. About 25 miles out. Shouldn't be bad.


I usually ignore those. How was it?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

pepe_inaki said:


> Why?? Today my block ended at 10 pm, bit I deliver one package at 10:05 pm( one hour delivery, the deadline is about 10:15) , two blocks away from my house.


Flex has different rules from Prime on that.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> Flex has different rules from Prime on that.


How different and what are the differences?



Dankcook said:


> What should I expect with a 6pm-9pm block? I'm in Nashville, TN. Am I going to regret this? I did a 9:30am-12:30pm block earlier today and it wasn't bad.


I haven't taken a night block but as daylight gets longer this is doable, house numbers will still be easy to spot. Anyone doing night blocks from Lisle Dch?



Dankcook said:


> Luckily only 4 packages. About 25 miles out. Shouldn't be bad.


How was it?


----------



## Dankcook (May 13, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> How different and what are the differences?
> 
> I haven't taken a night block but as daylight gets longer this is doable, house numbers will still be easy to spot. Anyone doing night blocks from Lisle Dch?
> 
> How was it?


Since it was only 4 packages, I was done an hour and 15 mins early. About 25 min drive out and back. There were a TON of people there for packages so most of the deliveries seemed less than 10 packages. All of my deliveries said they were for the next day so they were being delivered early.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> How different and what are the differences?


Prime orders are within a 2 hr window or 1 hr. You can order tonight and request delivery *between* say 2:00-4:00 tomorrow or if you order by a certain time (here it is by 9PM. Other areas may be different), we will deliver *by *10PM.
Flex is scheduled anytime *before *10PM (usually 2nd day). Prime doesn't need to call after 9 because they already know.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Dankcook said:


> Since it was only 4 packages, I was done an hour and 15 mins early. About 25 min drive out and back. There were a TON of people there for packages so most of the deliveries seemed less than 10 packages. All of my deliveries said they were for the next day so they were being delivered early.


What city or area was it?


----------



## Dankcook (May 13, 2017)

Colie said:


> What city or area was it?


Nashville, TN is the warehouse. The packages were delivered about 25-30 miles from there.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Dankcook said:


> Nashville, TN is the warehouse. The packages were delivered about 25-30 miles from there.


Yeah you said you were in Nashville in the original post. I'm in Nashville too. Was wondering the city you were sent to.


----------



## Dankcook (May 13, 2017)

Colie said:


> Yeah you said you were in Nashville in the original post. I'm in Nashville too. Was wondering the city you were sent to.


My bad. It was Thompson Station. 4 packages out there all relatively close together.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Dankcook said:


> My bad. It was Thompson Station. 4 packages out there all relatively close together.


Thats not bad at all. Nice.


----------

